# Greetings!!



## Jgonzalez (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello there, after a decade of an aircraft modeling coma, I found this great place. I have a passion for WWII history and a passion for aircraft, so this place is perfect!! I am from Barranquilla, Colombia (S.America), the city where comercial aviation started in America with a couple of small Junkers F-13 modified for water landing. I'm an architect and I am 30 years old.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Gonzalez: Welcome..... Lots of good people here..... Enjoy the forum.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum from a Swede in Scotland....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Jgonzalez, Welcome to the best forum on the WWW!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello Jgonzalez welcome from down under!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 3, 2007)

G'day mate and welcome to the site


----------



## Jgonzalez (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone from somewhere other than Australia and NZ! Love it! Welcome to the forum J. Know any more history about those Junkers?


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Someone from somewhere other than Australia and NZ! Love it! Welcome to the forum J. Know any more history about those Junkers?



Whats the matter Njaco. As we say in Aussie. There Aussies and there are those who want to be Aussies.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

To be honest its probably more of the latter.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats ok not all of those want a be can pass the test. No shame in that Njaco


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2007)

So, what IS the test then?? How many beers you can drink without passing out?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2007)

How many hits you can take in the head from a Wallaby.


----------



## grob (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome from the UK and a fellow modeller


----------

